

How Coursera Cracked the Chinese Market - dhawalhs
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/21/how-coursera-cracked-the-chinese-market/

======
pki
So basically friends and guanxi...

~~~
SarahofGaia
What does "guanxi" mean? I'm aware it's a Chinese word.

~~~
personjerry
guanxi = relationships/network

